
The Vicious Fun of the Algonquin Round Table - chesterfield
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/20/opinion/the-vicious-fun-of-americas-most-famous-literary-circle.html
======
lifeisstillgood
"I had an awful time crossing the Atlantic - I could not keep anything on my
stomach expect the first mate"

"Hangovers are the wrath of grapes"

"Guns ain't lawful, Nooses Give, Gas smells awful, you might as well live"

------
khawkins
Anyone else disgusted by the thought of a special club of well-connected
journos and socialites elevating the status and relevance of themselves and
their group to national levels, because they have the powerful influence of
national media? It's "fun" and "cool" and "hip" because they're in it, and
since they are the writers they get to determine the reality of those things.

Isn't this the most bourgeoisie thing you can think of?

~~~
sandworm101
>> It's "fun" and "cool" and "hip" because they're in it, and since they are
the writers they get to determine the reality of those things.

The fashion industry. Youtube. Influencers. Fyre Festival. The definition of
what is or isn't cool/hot has always been at the hands of the media darlings.
While those darlings cannot stop talking about how great the party is, the
absolutely last thing they want is for the general public to be allowed in.

------
wj
I can't read the article but enjoyed the movie Mrs. Parker and the Vicious
Circle from about twenty years ago. It inspired me to read the Dorothy Parker
biography What the Fresh Hell is This? which was even better.

